# Just noticed White spots on new Ghost shrimp



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

So i just got some ghost shrimp to day, my first time with ghost shrimp. i bought 6 but unfortunately one jumped out while on a drip and it got crushed. anyways when i put it in my tank i noticed some had very TINY white spots but there are alot of them. Is this fungi that i should worry about that can threaten my fish or are they just molting? only some of them have it and they seem to be acting normal( eating leftovers and poop, exploring the tank etc.) Should i take them out of the tank or no?
-Thanks in advance


----------

